# Best Heavy Duty Water Bucket?



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Looking for some that last. What do you recommend?

Thanks,
fp


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Look up Jeffer Pets on the internet. They have stainless steel buckets in different sizes. I have ones I have had for over 12 years and they still look great.  They sell lots of other animal products and are great people to work with. I know lots of Pros that buy from them.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

birdhunter66 said:


> Look up Jeffer Pets on the internet. They have stainless steel buckets in different sizes. I have ones I have had for over 12 years and they still look great. They sell lots of other animal products and are great people to work with. I know lots of Pros that buy from them.


Thanks. Who made the ones you use?


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't remember and there are no markings on the buckets. I got them from Jeffers Supply or Lion Country Supply years ago. Both are the same buckets. I think now they have some that are flat sided on one side or have a thing to hang them on the fence with now if you wanted it that way. Mine are just the plain old 9qt buckets. They do have some smaller size ones that I used in my dog box when traveling to hunt or field trial. I personally like the smaller ones easier to fill up or to change the water in. Plus less for a dog to sticks his foot in to turn over. I used a double ended brass snap one end on the bucket handle and the other on the fence to help keep it in place and from being turned over.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I've had 5 stainless buckets I've had for 10 yrs and they look new. Got them at tractor supply.


----------

